# Shooting Review Trumark's No.s9 Aluminum Frame



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A nice cheap aluminum framed slingshot that can be shot in a variety of ways. Using the bottom of the frame to hold a continuous Tex Tube. When doing some experimental shooting it is a good idea to shoot with safe ammo. This video shows some of the shooting possibilities to break from tradition.
Never shoot without eye protection and always turn the pouch on it's side.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Trumarks S-9 has been one of my favorites for quite awhile. Cheap,simple,solid-nice! Flatband


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Enjoyed watching that.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Good video, great shooting!_


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

And now for my review on how my bicycle handles when ridden backwards.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

So I've had my slingshot upside down the whole time!! L.O.L.







But seriously, that was AMAZING and entertaining as always, Love your videos and GREAT to have you back on the forum!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> And now for my review on how my bicycle handles when ridden backwards.


*I will be waiting for that one, LOL!*


----------

